# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Πυρκαγιά στο Euroferry Olympia

## sv1xv

Μεγάλη πυρκαγιά στο Euroferry Olympia της Grimaldi που εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντιζι. Το πλοίο είνα ακινητοποιημένο ΒΑ της Ερεικούσας και δόθηκε εντολή εγκατάλειψης από τους επιβάτες,

----------


## Ellinis

Εκκενωθηκε χωρίς να υπαξουν απώλειες η τραυματισμοί όπως διαβάζω εδώ https://www.kathimerini.gr/society/5...s-oi-epivates/

----------


## sv1xv

https://twitter.com/HRTrescue/status...47635449090054

Φωτογραφία από την Ελληνική Ομάδα Διάσωσης (ΕΟΔ)

----------


## Ellinis

σε βίντεο που έχει ανέβει στο "Φωτιά στο Euroferry Olympia: Συγκλονιστικές εικόνες και βίντεο από την επιχείρηση διάσωσης - CNN.gr" φαίνεται οτι η φωτιά καίει στο ανοικτό γκαράζ από πλώρα έως πρύμα. Αφού γλύτωσαν οι άνθρωποι, να δούμε αν θα γλυτώσει και το καράβι.

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο παραμένει δυτικά της Ερείκουσας με δώδεκα άτομα να αγνοούνται. Αντίθετα διασώθηκαν και δυο άτομα που δεν ήταν στη λίστα επιβατών - λαθρομετανάστες γαρ. Ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει και οι αναφορές για τις συνθήκες μεταφοράς στα πλοία της Grimaldi: https://www.kathimerini.gr/society/5...hri-edo-imoyn/

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως βλέπουμε σε ζωντανή μετάδοση _εδώ_ το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Αστακού και εξακολουθεί να "καπνίζει"

----------


## karavofanatikos

Υπήρξαν επαγγελματίες οδηγοί οι οποίοι βίωσαν για δεύτερη φορά τον πύρινο εφιάλτη στα νερά της Αδριατικής (Norman Atlantic και Euroferry Olympia). Πραγματικά απίστευτο!

----------


## panthiras1

Τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια ασχολούνται με μια συμφορά μέχρι να βγει η επόμενη. Και όσο "πουλάει".

----------


## Ellinis

Υπάρχει προχθεσινό βίντεο στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2deh292c8A 
Όπως βλέπουμε στο πλοίο υπάρχουν ακόμη εστίες φωτιά, γίνεται ρήψη νερού για να μειωθεί η θερμοκρασία και ο καταπέλτης παραμένει ανοιχτός. Οι εικόνες είναι απλά τραγικές και δεν νομίζω οτι τα κανάλια θα προσθέσουν κάτι περισσότερο. Απομένει να γίνει ο μακάβριος απολογισμός και να μάθουμε από το επίσημο πόρισμα τα αίτια της φωτιάς και όσα ακολούθησαν.

----------

